# I'm new to videography - How did you reduce noise with your Canon 550d?



## audiophilic (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've just bought a new canon 550D and have been playing around with it. I didn't specifically buy it for photography. I'm into videography and i thought it would be a great start.

The only issue i'm facing is the noise, which happens during night. DUring day, noise is not ther - well its there but not that much.

What do you guys think? What settings should i go for with the ISO on low light conditions? 

If possible, please post some photos to tell me the difference.! Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2012)

ok soo u want to remove noise from video right??
Then i have 2 solutions for you

1. get a lens with low light capabilities like canon 50mm 1.8 ...due to its big aperture u can definitely get good video

2. Get a continuous light source like videographers do at parties and marriages 

if u can increase the ISO of the video then I am sure after ISO 400 the video quality will degrade

BTW whan u have both of those only then u will have satisfactory video at night...low light is not easy to cope


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> ok soo u want to remove noise from video right??
> Then i have 2 solutions for you
> 
> 1. get a lens with low light capabilities like canon 50mm 1.8 ...due to its big aperture u can definitely get good video
> ...



You're right man. I'm planning to buy a couple of flashes with remotes, hopefully they will shed some light on the darkness. Which cam are you using? And how do you shoot your videos? DO you use a tripod? or handheld?
Have you tried creating a movie?
I'm planning to shoot a small movie but can't find actors lol!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2012)

u r planning to buy flashes but for video u need continous light ...flash will blink and go....i will give u link if I get it soon 
I have a D3100..I didnt try much on videos...but 550D is much more capable then mine for videos...

for video I think u need some continous light sources, a pan-head tripod which are cheap and some actors 

A pan head tripod will have handle to slowly rotate the camera from left to right or right to left without disturbance..


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> u r planning to buy flashes but for video u need continous light ...flash will blink and go....i will give u link if I get it soon
> I have a D3100..I didnt try much on videos...but 550D is much more capable then mine for videos...
> 
> for video I think u need some continous light sources, a pan-head tripod which are cheap and some actors
> ...



Do you know anyone in india who is selling the light sources? How can i buy them online? And for good video, do i also need a light reflectors?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2012)

u can  try ebay.in ...search with 'video light' 

I checked many websites but didnt find anything


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 14, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to be using that stock lens, would you? If I were you, getting a lens that does well in low-light is much better option than getting a light for making videos.


----------

